# HSG?



## eams (Nov 19, 2006)

I've not managed to get pregnant at all for over 3 years since my misscarriage despite getting pregnant very easily several times before then - do you think that an HSG might help? Is it normal to have this done for infertility and would it be done on the NHS? I'm 45 so have very little - if any - time left to try for a baby. Can a misscarriage cause blocked tubes or anything like that? I know that lack of pregnancise could just be age related but then again, it might not.

If anyone has any experience of this I'd really appreciate some input.


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Eams

Sorry to hear of your MC's - im sure someone else will be along soon to offer some assistance, but just to say that I had an HSG on the NHS, it was used as a diagnostic test to see whether I had tubal blockages.... I was diagnosed with PCOS from a trans vg scan (yuk) and then progressed to the HSG to check if anything else was causing probs.

It was good for flushing out the tubs and I did actually get pg the week after - apparently its a known 'quirk' that non permanent blockages can be flushed out and allow a little window for free flow of the swimmers before any gunk gathers again.

Its probably worth a conversation with your doc/referral to an obs/gyne to discuss your options/issues and see what they suggest.
Good luck
Rach

ps - have blown you some bubble's
x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi eams,

Sorry to hear of your loss and subsequent infertility.

Am in a similar boat - fell PG very easily 3 times, last PG took 13 months. Sadly all ended in m/c.  My last m/c was Oct '03 and I have failed to become PG again   Have had many tests, scans and 2 HCGs since then. I have had problems with cysts - growing on a 3rd accessory ovary of all places!  This has unfortunately meant my right tube is now totally blocked. My last HSG in Aug '07, showed right tube still blocked, but left tube still patent, (open)
So we are 'Unexplained'
I had Type II Diabetes diagnosed in Jan '06, so don't know if that is a factor?
We are back up at the Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic we attend next week, primarily to chec on the latest cyst, but whether they can throw any new light on anything, remains to be seen!  Probably like you, throw the old 'age' excuse in!

Generally speaking, miscarriages do not cause blocked tubes, but would definitley suggest an HSG is a good way forward, if ony to rule it out!

HTH

Tamsin
x


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Eams

Last year DH and I had been trying to conceive for 6 years.  Absolutely no luck despite trying clomid etc. I already knew I had endo & 1 blocked tube on left so we decided to pay for HSG privately. The following month I fell pregnant naturally. (Unfortunately I had a missed m/c at almost 10 weeks) I don't think the pregnancy right after the op was a coincidence. I will always have blocked left tube but they managed to flush out the right. My gynae told me before the op that its a good way to move blockages (that can be moved).
I'm not entirely sure if the NHS would do the op for fertility problems. They already knew I had endo and a blocked tube, confirmed by their scans but still wouldn't pass me for op. I had to ask my NHS GP to refer me to the private clinic! I think you would have to be experiencing some horrible symptoms before they would refer you on NHS.
It's def worth a try to see if they will though.
Good luck!
Matti x


----------



## eams (Nov 19, 2006)

I will definitely get a referral from my GP and do the HSG privately. I should have done it years ago but the whole TTC business is just so painful that I've been sticking my head in the sand. Amazing that out of 3 replies 2 people fell pregnant immediately after the HSG - there must be something in that.

Matti - I see from your history that we have some similar experiences - I also had a miscarriage just days before Christmas with my last pregnancy - it was so difficult to get through that time with a forced smile on my face - and then we also went to the GCRM for a while though I wasn't at all impressed with the treatment for older women there.

Thanks you all for taking the time to reply.


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Eams
Good luck with the HSG.  Are you from Sctoland? I had mine done at Edinburgh Murrayfield.  Ironically it was the same gynae who treated me on NHS when I was taking clomid etc.Looking back back I wish I'd had HSG when I was 36, when egg quality may have been better. No point in looking back tho.
I tend to share the same feelings as you re GCRM. I got the impression that after 40, it's DE or nothing. they are very concerned about their stats. However, we've now decided to take the DE route with GCRM as one year after m/c, nothing and time is marching on way too fast.  It's all swings and roundabouts and chances.
I'm sorry you had m/c, especially at chrsitmas time too. It's never the same again is it.
Best of luck to you!
Matti x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

mc might not cause blockages but the scar tissue that resulted from my mc or ERPC as my osteas were occluded by this tissue the tubes were fine.Good luck
L x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi
I had an HSG over 4 years ago now.  I was also told that it could have the pleasant side effect of helping with conception!  so much so that the radiographer who did it was doing a survey of all her patients - I filled in a form 3 months later.  Sadly for me (at the time, you'll see on my profile that I got my dream in the end) the HSG alone didn't help me to get pg, but it did establish that I had a scarred tube from pelvic inflammatory disease in my 20s.  It doesn't take much to produce scar tissue and as JJ1 says, the ERPC could have left some scars.  The HSG was useful as it does give an accurate picture of your tubes, and it helped us realise that IVF was probably the way forward.

Best of luck with it,
Claire x


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

eams said:


> I will definitely get a referral from my GP and do the HSG privately. I should have done it years ago but the whole TTC business is just so painful that I've been sticking my head in the sand. Amazing that out of 3 replies 2 people fell pregnant immediately after the HSG - there must be something in that.
> 
> Matti - I see from your history that we have some similar experiences - I also had a miscarriage just days before Christmas with my last pregnancy - it was so difficult to get through that time with a forced smile on my face - and then we also went to the GCRM for a while though I wasn't at all impressed with the treatment for older women there.
> 
> Thanks you all for taking the time to reply.


Hi there!!! i went to my doctor last week as i'm about to have donor iui and insisted she refer me for tube check as if one tube blocked i am 
throwing money away trying when ovulating that side - she said the consultant may say no as i am paying privately for DIUI ( but only becasue too old for free treatment on NHS!!) Also went with al list of blood tests that she hasnt done, such as prolactin and testosterone and am waiting for results now. Asi'm off for my first DIUi tomorrow after testing pos for LHS today i hope i get preg straightaway and wont need all this!!!
Advice from me is.....go to GP and tell them what you want, don't wait to have it offered. My GP didn't even know what AMH was and i had to explain it to her last week!!!


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi had hsg on nhs in jul 07 2 check tubes which wer ok good luck berniex


----------

